# Anarchy Activity?



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that mine are ordered  , has there been any progress on some designs using this driver? I have zero ability to design a speaker/crossover, but I am well equipped to follow some plans!


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Keep rowing buddy.... I'm in the same boat with you!


----------



## buzzardmountain (Oct 6, 2009)

This boat is getting full....lol....I got three heavy boxes on Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I think mine arrive today. 

I might build some little baby sub boxes for them to use them on my computer till someone comes up with a nice two way and/or center channel design.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

As I stated in another thread, not sure if anybody here saw it but there is a design in progress at PE. Maybe I'll see if I can tip off the designer that there are lots of hungry people here and see if he can post progress here for you guys too


----------



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

evilskillit said:


> As I stated in another thread, not sure if anybody here saw it but there is a design in progress at PE. Maybe I'll see if I can tip off the designer that there are lots of hungry people here and see if he can post progress here for you guys too





Fatawan said:


> Do you have a link?



Yeah dude, LINK! Don't just talk about it, show it!


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

What kind of design do you guys want? I have a MTM and a dipole surround plan in progress.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is one.

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=215189

Tho I could have sworn there was one where a guy was making a 2.5 way mains for his friend's home theater but I can't find that one right now. If I do I'll edit it in here.


----------



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

dyohn said:


> What kind of design do you guys want? I have a MTM and a dipole surround plan in progress.


A monitor or MTM would be great.

They model well in a 6L enclosure with two of the 8" $15 Parts Express passive radiators with 100g each. They look good to 50Hz. Does a PR arrangement interfere with the smooth response up to 2KHz?


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

man you're everywhere...


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Who's everywhere?


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

Fatawan...


----------



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

But to know that I am everywhere, you too would have to be everywhere!:scratch: Thus, you must be everywhere.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

im nowhere
not even here


----------



## boardpile (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone say a 2.5 way? Link a brother up!! Im working on shoe horning four in my car doors.....mmmmmm.........midbass!!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

boardpile said:


> Someone say a 2.5 way? Link a brother up!! Im working on shoe horning four in my car doors.....mmmmmm.........midbass!!


what amp you running them with


----------



## boardpile (Nov 3, 2009)

I will be running my old school Precision Power PCX 480 bridged. They should be seeing about 160 watts each. Im doing an active setup with a pair of Seas tweets.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

sexy. The tweets take over around 2kHz or whats your slopes/points?


----------



## longie11 (Oct 30, 2009)

just got my 2 Anarchys in today and they are Huge! Have the PE .50 cu/ft bookshelf boxes coming. Just waiting for a crossover design and tweeter setup to put them together. Killer job Kevin my buddies are envious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

longie11 said:


> just got my 2 Anarchys in today and they are Huge! Have the PE .50 cu/ft bookshelf boxes coming. Just waiting for a crossover design and tweeter setup to put them together. Killer job Kevin my buddies are envious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ha... my evil plan is still on track. I'm going to order the new PE Vifa drivers when they are in stock and I'll do a freebie design. 

One thing I want to be clear about though. I do not have the resources to support free designs. I'll probably give the design to someone else to publish because somehow people never understand that I don't have time or the resources to give away cheap drivers and then support a free design. Somehow the bills have to get paid and as much as I love giving away free stuff, the Mortgage has to get paid.

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a quick 2-way design using the Anarchy woofer I put together for a friend of mine. This is not tested yet but it models nicely.

Drivers: 
1X Exodus Anarchy woofer
1X Usher 9950 tweeter (PE part number 276-608)

Enclosure:
0.5 cuft net. PE part number 302-721 or equivalent

Alignment:
Bass Reflex, ported @ ~39.5 Hz with 2" diameter flared port X 9.5" long

Crossover:
2-way Linkwitz-Riley 2nd order @ 2000 Hz

Schematic:
See attachment An-9950-2way.jpg. Note polarity of tweeter is reversed compared to woofer

Modelled response:
See attachment Graph1.gif

NOTE: This response only models the crossover. Low bass response will be determined by enclosure venting.

Crossover components parts list (All Parts Express part numbers)
L1: 266-816
L2: 266-370
C1: 027-560 paralleled with 027-662 or 027-458
C2: 027-427
R1: 005-2
R2: 005-8


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmmm... thanks for the info! I am going to start perusing the parts list and maybe start making an enclosure. I was thinking about starting the enclosure anyways and then if I needed to decrease box size then I could just wall off a portion of it. .5 cubic ft is nice and small.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is that thread for the anarchy 2.5 way TMM I was talking about earlier.

http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=35601


----------



## boardpile (Nov 3, 2009)

Just thought i would let you guys know that a design for a 2.5 way MMTMM using a $25 Peerless tweeter (not sure which model) is in the works over at the Audio Circle forum. Danny is willing to design it if there is enough interest. Anyone wanting to make use of these drivers should head on over there and give some input.


----------

